

My Premonition - mbrubeck
http://lukepalmer.wordpress.com/2009/06/17/my-premonition/

======
jerf
The biggest problem I have with his "premonition" and the date given of 30
years is that a number of people could have written the exact same prediction
in 1979. Deeply-verifiable code is the fusion research of computer science,
always x*10 years away.

Personally, I think that the solution to a problem can be no simpler than the
problem itself. As programming has gotten more reliable, we've tackled larger
problems, and we continue to wish to tackle larger problems. Our problems are
growing in size faster than code verification techniques are, so far as I
know.

------
dflock
"...and composition of programs is a fundamental concept to both users and
programmers..."

This sounds like a nice vision, but I think you must have different users to
me, even given 30 years evolution for them too.

Anyway, 30 years is half the life of the whole of software ever, over again,
just about. Not wanting to get too Kurzwailian, but anything could happen by
then.

